# Ackies at the VHS Expo



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey guys i was wondering on the probability of ridge-tail monitors being present at the VHS expo this Saturday my family and I are currently deciding on what to get, i have always loved these little monitors, p.s. what would their price range we'll be bringing roughly $270 to the expo for an animal and products.

Thanks


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 28, 2016)

Cheap ackies are 250-300. Not sure about VHS, but Camo's reptiles have a couple in stock (i think). I wish i could keep 'em but parents said no


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 28, 2016)

Bump


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 28, 2016)

Why are you bumping? Lol just ask again haha anyway its pretty likely there will be at least one. I saw 2 ackies last year on different tables as well as other species. I actully spent just under $500 on a hatchling pair of storrs monitors and saw a few other monitors for sale (lacey, mertens, black head even a mangrove monitor). As for price range $250-$300 normally. At the expo you could probably barta the price down to $200 flat. Be quick, I'm looking out for monitors as well and so will many others, best to be there early.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 28, 2016)

Hmmm i have been chasing up online to purchase one of these too. Would prefer a brissy area so i can take a look at the animal before committing.. let me know how you go at the expo..


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 29, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Hmmm i have been chasing up online to purchase one of these too. Would prefer a brissy area so i can take a look at the animal before committing.. let me know how you go at the expo..


I will, i just bumped because i wanted some more input may have been a little early sorry


----------

